# Adjustable parallels



## Omnimill (Jul 4, 2012)

Come on then, who's made a set. Lets see how you did it, or should I just buy some?! :big:

Vic.


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 4, 2012)

: These are still on my to-build list... Don't know when though :big:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2012)

Phil Duclos did an article on making them in HSM. It's in the Phil Duclos book also.

Honestly, I would just buy some.....but then again....I like making tools! ;D

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 4, 2012)

As with most of my home-made tools they are usually made for a special purpose. If I needed some sort of odd ball size or shape I would probably make it, otherwise for the time spent making accurate adjustable parallels I would just buy them. 
A person would probably have to make their own small dovetail cutter to cut the slot. Rather than try to get the slot perfectly centered in the stock I would get it as close as I could, assemble the 2 halves and then cut them to the same thickness. 
gbritnell


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 4, 2012)

Well done lads, just found it in the Phil Duclos book!


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2012)

As I recall, he shows a way to make a dovetail using a standard endmill.......but I only have 1 cup of coffee in me at the moment...you mileage may vary....professional driver on closed course,,,,yada yada yada..... ;D

Dave


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm definitely with George on this one, and is the way I personally operate.

I have a rule in my shop, if it can't be bought or I can make a much more accurate bit of tooling, I would make it, but if the tool is cheaper than the time it takes me to make, and I charge myself, at this time 15 UK pounds per hour (just over 20 bucks), then I buy it.

So say to make the tool would take me 4 hours, then that would add up to 60 pounds + material costs, if the cost was only 30 pounds + postage retail, then I would buy it.

It all depends on how you spend your free time, how much time you have available to yourself plus how much you value it.

It is always a personal choice, and only yourself can guide yourself.

John


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I'm definitely with George on this one, and is the way I personally operate.
> 
> I have a rule in my shop, if it can't be bought or I can make a much more accurate bit of tooling, I would make it, but if the tool is cheaper than the time it takes me to make, and I charge myself, at this time 15 UK pounds per hour (just over 20 bucks), then I buy it.
> 
> ...




YUP!

Totally agree Bogs


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Spot on Bogs !!!!
Tin


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 4, 2012)

Sometimes a hobbyist has lots of time and little money.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Like bogs says personal choice.
Tin


----------



## tvoght (Jul 4, 2012)

A hobbyist with more time than money must needs pay himself less, and Bogs' logic still stands.

--Tim


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2012)

Adjustable parallels are wonderful things to have....regardless of the source....... 

How about some great applications for the use of adjustable parallels...homemade or store bought........ 


.....please... 8)

Dave


----------



## maverick (Jul 4, 2012)

Adjustable parallels are a slick way to measure the width of a slot, say in a mill table for example.
   Slide the appropriate parallel into the slot vertically, adjust it till it's snug to the sides of the slot and 
   measure over the part sticking out.


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2012)

Great Tip Mav....i've used them like that.

Using them for set up packing on the boring table is also useful


----------



## speedyb (Jul 4, 2012)

lol, was hard to resist a set of virtually new starrets for abut $40  glad I got them.


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 4, 2012)

They do look nice. It's the price that's not! :big:

http://www.easupplies.com/STARRETT-S154LZ-Precision-Adjustable-Parallels-p/ht22hg.htm


----------

